# Key West overnight stay



## suenmike32 (Jan 31, 2015)

Another couple and us are thinking of taking the Key West Express from Ft Myers to Keywest on April 6 returning on the 7th. Just want to bounce around KW to see if we'd like to return for a longer stay sometime.
Can anyone recommend a BB or small hotel that is reasonable. I know there is a lot of availability in the high $300  $400 range...but again it's an overnighter. Not looking for 6 stars.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 31, 2015)

Be sure to get a room you can cancel.  My wife was scheduled to take the Key West Express over once and the waters were so rough, they cancelled. It was in December.   Might try Travel Advisor for ideas.


----------



## theo (Jan 31, 2015)

*Maybe helpful, but maybe obsolete...*



suenmike32 said:


> Another couple and us are thinking of taking the Key West Express from Ft Myers to Keywest on April 6 returning on the 7th. Just want to bounce around KW to see if we'd like to return for a longer stay sometime.
> Can anyone recommend a BB or small hotel that is reasonable. I know there is a lot of availability in the high $300  $400 range...but again it's an overnighter. Not looking for 6 stars.
> Thanks
> Mike



Fwiw, in a situation nearly identical to yours we stayed overnight a few years ago at a Key West B&B called Marrero's Guest Mansion. On Fleming Street, if I recall correctly. Certainly not right around the corner, but within walking distance of the docks if all of the people in your party are healthy, have full mobility and are willing to walk a bit. There are also (somewhat expensive) taxis available in Key West too, so walking is certainly not the only option.

Marrero's has differently priced rooms, a nice breakfast, "clothing optional" pool (which we did not use, with or without attire). Not cheap, but not crazy money either. Let's face it --- there are *no* lodging "bargains" to be found in Key West --- period. Not sure if Marrero's is still operating as a B&B however. I seem to *vaguely* recall later seeing the property listed in in Key West real estate offerings.  A quick Google search on Marrero's should easily clarify current status and pricing, if still operating.

Btw, you are certainly very wise to not even *consider* undertaking that "vessel experience" round trip in a single day. It is not at all a particularly enjoyable or interesting *3.5 hours on the water **each way*. Plus you surely want to have enough time to at least see and enjoy a little bit of Key West once you actually get there.  Personally, although I am a seasoned mariner, I would never repeat that KW trip by vessel from Fort Myers Beach, but sometimes ya gotta try something at least once.

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## joewillie12 (Jan 31, 2015)

suenmike32 said:


> Another couple and us are thinking of taking the Key West Express from Ft Myers to Keywest on April 6 returning on the 7th. Just want to bounce around KW to see if we'd like to return for a longer stay sometime.
> Can anyone recommend a BB or small hotel that is reasonable. I know there is a lot of availability in the high $300  $400 range...but again it's an overnighter. Not looking for 6 stars.
> Thanks
> Mike


 Stayed at The Southern Cross Hotel about 4 years ago. Definately nothing special at the time but I guess they have renovated the place. It was the least expensive place that was close to Old Town. 


The Key West Express can be a bumpy ride for sure as mentioned. One year on my return trip home the crew ran out of barf bags. It was like a seen out of a movie. Talk about a chain reaction.


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 31, 2015)

It has been a long time but when I used to take the cat from Fort Myers to Key West I used to just stroll down the street North and parallel to Duval Street and look for Rooms for Rent signs.  Never had a problem and never paid outrageous amounts.  My recollection is that the further West I got from the dock the lower the cost.

George


----------



## JPD (Feb 1, 2015)

We went to Key West twice, never used the boat, but the best part of the trip was the car ride down there. So many interesting things to see and do. We were on an exchange so time was not an issue. I think it took us almost 5 hours to drive down with all the stops we made. Plus we didn't have to worry about transportation while there. Lastly, if you are military, there is lodging on some of the bases at a reasonable price.


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 1, 2015)

There was a bit on our local news this morning that the Key West Express is planning to add a route from Key West to Cuba by the end of this year.  They said it's a 2 1/2 hr ride to Havana from Key West.


----------



## suenmike32 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks to all that responded. 
This whole adventure was a spur of the moment suggestion from an ole-bud.
After thinking about the possibility of a rough boat ride, a 3 hour trek to get to the boat and then a huge chunk of change to stay over for a night or two....We're going to opt to drive down, take our time and possibly trade into something... so the whole "adventure" will be a lot less stressful.
Thanks again


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 2, 2015)

It has been a few years so things may have changed but when I used to drive to Key West I wouldn't make a reservation.  Rather there was a place (with a huge sign) on the right side of the highway about 10 miles before reaching Key West that would get a room(s) for you.  Depending on whom I was with I would tell them how much I was willing to pay; what part of Key West we wanted to be in; how large a unit we needed; etc.  They would discuss our options and after we decided call and make the reservation for us.  They were compensated by the entity renting the room(s).  We were always satisfied.  Rates were always pretty good as they were dealing in inventory that otherwise could have been going to waste.

George


----------



## JPD (Feb 2, 2015)

Not sure if you said when you are going, but on the way down, just before you get on the 7 mile bridge there is a nice place to eat. I has a large tiki hut roof and the views are amazing. If it's hot enough, there is a swimming pool right there to use. We had a nice lunch at a good price. Just can't remember the name of the place.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2015)

Easter is April 5th, so this is a high demand week - I certainly would not go without a guaranteed reservation.


----------



## bdh (Mar 2, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Easter is April 5th, so this is a high demand week - I certainly would not go without a guaranteed reservation.



Unless a person is extremely adventurous or if traveling in Sept (its the "off season" in KW - also the height of hurricane season) the days of just winging it without a prior reservation are over.  Combine the limited number of rooms with a popular destination and room rates are on the pricey side.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sea Six said:


> There was a bit on our local news this morning that the Key West Express is planning to add a route from Key West to Cuba by the end of this year.  They said it's a 2 1/2 hr ride to Havana from Key West.



This perhaps will restore a historic connection of the U.S. mainland to Havana.

In 1912, Henry Flagler completed the overseas-extension of the Florida East Coast Railway to Key West. The train from New York to Key West was called "The Havana Special." Once in Key West, passengers could board a steamship and sail directly to Havana in about six hours. 
-- Source: http://scalar.usc.edu/hc/sites-that-speak/introduction-the-florida--havana-connection





-- Source: The State of Florida Archives.


----------



## LMD (Mar 5, 2015)

*April weather*

Hopefully you will have great weather like I did when I took the Key West Express form Marco to Key West last April 5th. The water was like glass and not a cloud in the sky! Can't give you any recommendations on overnight stays though. We came back the same day.
Lisa


----------

